# Neues Schema in Oracle-DB erstellen



## AKST (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wie kann ich mit dem Oracle Enterprise Manager ein neues Schema erstellen?


----------



## Exceptionfault (17. Oktober 2004)

Ein Schema ist nix anderes als ein User. Du musst also einfach nur ein neuen Benutzer anlegen. 

In SQL*Plus mit


```
CREATE USER scott
   IDENTIFIED BY tiger
   DEFAULT TABLESPACE users
   TEMPORARY TABLESPACE temp;
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Erstell einfach einen neuen User denn:
http://rowa.giso.de/oracle/latex/User.html#SECTION003152000000000000000


> Ein Schema ist eine benannte Sammlung von Objekten. Wenn ein User erstellt wird, wird auch das gleichnamige Schema erstellt. Das Schema erscheint erst wenn Objekte in dem Schema angelegt werden. Die Begriffe User und Schema werden oft gleichwertig benutzt.



Gruß Tom


----------



## AKST (17. Oktober 2004)

Genau das habe ich ja getan, nur leider kann ich den neu erzeugten User nicht unter "Schema" im Enterprise Manager sehen. Wenn ich eine Tabelle anlegen will, feheln die Berechtigungen für Tablespace users. Na mal sehen ich probiere mal weiter.


----------



## AKST (17. Oktober 2004)

Nachdem ich die Bwerechtigungen des Users geändert habe geht das Anlegen einer Tabelle im Tablespace users auch. Was mich allerdings stört ist, dass der Enterprise Manager die Tabelle im Assistenten immer im Schema System anlegen will, obwohl ich am Anfang des Assistenten das neu erstellte Schema angegeben habe.
Ich habe jetzt die Tabelle manuell erstellt.


----------



## mschuetzda (17. Oktober 2004)

Setze die "Quoten" deines benutzers für die TABLESPACE users  auf unlimited und für die TABLESPACE System auf 0


----------

